# اللهجة السورية: اجريي



## makala

ما معنى اجريي في هذا الاطار

بس انو كنت اجريي بالفن، ثبتت نفسي كنجمة بالعالم العربي 
وفنياً ما كنت عندي بئا نقص لحتى أسند نفسي على رجل.


----------



## Mahaodeh

إنها مثنى إجر = رجل


----------



## makala

شكرا جزيلا


----------

